# Moving to Egypt



## pfurman159 (Oct 31, 2012)

I currently live in TN and I am really interested in finding out how to get approval for working in Egypt. Any information would be very helpful. I also would like to know the best place to find a job for someone who almost has a Master's degree in Human Resource Development and is 56 years old and a female.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Egypt has huge unemployment problems and is not issuing work permits quite rightly when a national can do the job. Work permits are costly and this is another reason expats are not being hired. Google for job Politically things are still very unstable here and you should bear that in mind.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Right now - don't come - the situation is not stable, and I think the next 6 months will see even more instability.

The rumours have it that there will be a 2nd revolution - sooner rather than later.

Also there is going to be much unrest as the Egyptian Government apply the subsidy cuts to petrol, bread and electricity.

I think even hardened expats will be watching that space to see how every thing unfolds!


----------



## pfurman159 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Sounds like the expats should move out so the Egyptians can have a job. That would help with the unemployment rate. Sounds like the US right now with all of the Mexicans taking up a lot of our jobs.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Kind of - but I would imagine that the Mexicans take a range of jobs from the more lowly through the range to the higher posts maybe.

Here in EGypt the expats. tend to work in specialised fields - maybe where a company has brought their expertise in from outside, or they have been lucky enough to find a job in their field like myself, or teachers in international schools for example where they want teachers native to a certain group of countries.

The middle management jobs down are Egyptians!

The government here are trying their level best to also 'free up' some of these higher positions - if they think that an EGyptian should have the skills required, so it is getting harder and harder to obtain the necessary work visas and find positions out here in certain fields - probobaly HR and IT being a couple of the fields that are affected.

ANd as for expats leaving - many did leave last year, some new have arrived - and like I said I am sure that many are just watching to see how the situation unfolds (myself included).
Becuase if there is a 'second revolution' then I really don't think that it will be as calm(!!) as the one last year.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

pfurman159 said:


> Sounds like the US right now with all of the Mexicans taking up a lot of our jobs.



Hmmm....not sure that's true.... How many Americans want to work for $2 an hour picking lettuce in the hot sun to support their families back home???
I don't know of any Mexicans that have swum the Rio Grande or walked through the desert for days to take away a job from an American nuclear scientist!!

Oh well... JMHO!! :focus:


----------

